# The Psalm Project



## FCC (Aug 16, 2011)

I recently, last night, received an email regarding a new psalmody project. It looks very worthwhile to me anyway and I thought that I would post it on here so that those who would be interested could pre-order! Please read the email and visit the web site which is at Psalms. I am attaching the email I received as well! 

"I have started work on a Psalms recording project in which we hope to recordevery single verse of the Psalms in song in the English language, in order toencourage Psalm singing for new learners and also to better Psalm singing forthose who have been doing it since they were born, all with the goal to glorifyGod and see Christ’s Kingdom realized across the earth. We currently have endorsementsfrom Dr. Francis Nigel Lee (QueenslandPresbyterian Theological Seminary, Australia),Rev. David Silversides (Pastor, Loughbrickland RPCI, Ulster, UK) and Rev. J. Glenn Ferrell (Pastor,First OPC, San Francisco, CA, USA).



Surprisinglyenough though, until now, there has not a tool for effectively learning theentirety of the Psalms in the English language in high-quality recordings.


Four key features of these recordings will be:

1.Solo voice (tenor) – This enablesthe recordings to act as a “electronic precenter” and not just mereentertainment. It also mitigates distractions which can often be caused formany if there are four part harmonies etc.

2.One tune per Psalm – This is quiteunique in that it really helps with keeping the internal consistency of thewords in the Psalms and also aids in remembering a Psalm by associating asingle tune to it. In total there will be 184 tunes (150 + 21 (for theadditional parts in Psalm 119) + 13 (for the Psalms with two versions in theScottish Psalter)).

3.High-definition recordings – Thisfurther allows for clarity in the tone of the voice and will also enable peopleto hear the words clearly. Unfortunately many recordings spread across the internetare of poor quality and in many cases not understandable.

4.Comprehensive – These recordingswill cover every verse of the Psalms, and will be including both versions ofthe 13 Psalms which have two versions in the Scottish Psalter of 1650.



Weare trying to let more people know about the project as we are still trying toacquire funding to complete the project.



Soif you are able to let your congregations, family and friends know about theproject that would be greatly appreciated.



Theway to raise the funds is by allowing people to either donate or pre-order. Theminimum pre-order amount is $94.00 AUD (approximately $98.00USD, €68 or £60;based on 10-Aug-2011 exchange rates) and they can pre-order directly online.The total project is estimated to cost $27,000.00 Australian Dollars (AUD).


The website is up and running at Psalms. All donations will be under 3rdparty review by Christopher Tuck (Deputation Secretary of TBS, Australia,although he is acting as the 3rd Party reviewer on his personalstanding and not for the TBS).


The text that will be used in the recordings is the Scottish Psalter of 1650text, as that is the text which is used most widely by English-speaking Psalmsingers around the world, and the tunes are standard tunes as suggested in mostScottish Split-Leaf Psalters.


This will a big step forward for learning the Psalms and will also be the firstcomprehensive recording of the Psalms in high-definition.



Wehope to have the project finished by the end of 2011 if we can raise sufficientfunds.


The final package from Project Psalms will include:

- A15 Audio CD set with the first-ever comprehensive recordings of the metricalPsalms (including 2 versions for 13 of the Psalms) as found in the originalScottish Psalter of 1650 (sung unaccompanied by a professional tenor).

- A4 MP3 CD set with the same recordings but in MP3 format.

- Ahard-copy booklet containing the Scottish Psalter of 1650 text and also notesby John Brown of Haddington.

-A hard-copy booklet containing the sheet music for the tunes used throughoutthe recordings.
- A soft-copy booklet (on the last MP3 CD) with sheet music and the ScottishPsalter of 1650 text in one PDF for easy reading of both the tune and the texttogether.


By people donating towards this project they will be helping to produce a rareand powerful resource for generations to come.


The first 200 people to pre-order will be acknowledged in the accompanying text& notes booklet for their contribution to this historic Psalms recordingproject (similar concept to what was done to fund the Geneva Bible).


Please spread the word to friends and family and other believers you may know.This is not just limited to current Psalm singers, but to all who wish to singPsalms as we are commanded to in Ephesians 5:19 and Colossians 3:16.


Please visit www.projectpsalms.comfor more information or feel free to ask me. May God bless you all.


In Christ,




Joel Scot

Project Psalms

+61 7 3289 7190

+61 450 959 776

170 Hulcombe Road, Highvale, QLD 4520, Australia"


----------



## Tim (Aug 16, 2011)

This is an excellent project.


----------



## TexanRose (Aug 17, 2011)

This is a great idea and I'm glad someone has gotten this project started. I hope that this is only the first of several such attempts. While I am sure I would enjoy listening to this set of CDs, and that I would find it a useful tool to assist in the memorization of psalms, I'm afraid I would be unable to sing along, since my voice is sadly incapable of hitting those high notes. I generally prefer to listen to recordings with four parts, so that I can sing a part more suitable for my voice (alto).


----------



## markkoller (Aug 17, 2011)

Great Project! I highly recommend it. What a valuable tool this will be for encouraging us in our singing of the Psalms.


----------

